# More Drink recipes (RUM) pt 2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AK47:

1 oz apple schnapps
1 oz rum
1 oz sambuca
1 oz tequilla
1 oz tia maria

Combine all ingredients and top with cream.

Atomic Dog:

1 oz bacardi light rum
3 1/2 oz pineapple juice
1/2 oz Midori Melon Liqueur
1/2 oz Coconut Liqueur

Combine all ingredients and serve. 

Bushwacker:

1 part malibu rum
1 part bacardi rum
1 part kahlua
1 part cream de cacao
1 part coco lopez
1 part baileys irish cream

Put all ingredients into a blender, add ice and blend. Top with whipped cream.


Arkansas Razorback:

1/2 shot rum
1/2 shot vodka
1/2 shot amaretto
1/2 shot kahlua

Combine all ingredients, chill and serve. 

Bermuda Triangle:

1 oz peach schnapps
1/2 oz spiced rum
3 oz OJ

Combine, chill and serve.


----------

